

How I accidentally got access to the secret keys to NBC’s websites - dpatterson
http://www.bookingbug.com/blog/2014/05/accidentally-access-secret-keys-nbcs-web-sites/

======
ksenzee
Recently my organization locked down GitHub admin access and moved all access
requests to a custom in-house app that uses the GitHub API. I found it mildly
annoying at the time. Suddenly I am not the least bit annoyed.

